# Have anyone heard of Vertini Wheels?



## aekman (Jul 30, 2007)

This is my first post here. I'm really enjoy the information I get from these forums, thanks guys!!!! This post is just to find out what you think about the wheel that I intend to put in my ride. If anyone have any experiences with them, please share. I'm thinking of having 20x8.5 in the front and 20x10 in the rear. I cannot decide between 2 of their offerings. Here are some pics from their website.

Regency



















Fashion



















Btw, their website adress is as followed:

http://www.vertiniwheels.com


----------



## VR760 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi - Did you get any information on these wheels or perhaps purchase them? I am looking at the same wheels.


----------



## aekman (Jul 30, 2007)

I have already brought the Fashion. I think the wheels look stunning in person. The quality and workmansip is first class. I highly recommend it. You might want to check their other offerings, they look good too. I just personally prefer the Fashion. I have attached link to a live ebay auction just in case you are looking for it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...ryZ66486QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hope these helps!


----------

